# 20 Gallons; too much?



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

With my recent fish, I kind of got a little obsessive and went online, looking for other betta eye-candy, which eventually brought me here.
Now, being here has really enlightened me. I've learned about the distress of bowls an vases, the need of heaters and of overall space.
My current betta is living in a rather small, generic betta tank. It's not tiny like a bowl, and even though it came with a divider, he's got the whole thing to himself. I almost considered getting another betta to put the divider to use, but further research indicated that bettas do, indeed, need more space.

I have a 20 gallon tank in my shed from previous fishkeeping. My first question is; is 20 gallons too much for one fish?
Second; is there a way that I could divide it into two ten-gallon sections and maybe respark my idea to keep two bettas? How would I go about doing it?
And third; what is the absolute minimum amount of space for one, solitary betta, gallon wise?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> I have a 20 gallon tank in my shed from previous fishkeeping. My first question is; is 20 gallons too much for one fish?
> Second; is there a way that I could divide it into two ten-gallon sections and maybe respark my idea to keep two bettas? How would I go about doing it?
> And third; what is the absolute minimum amount of space for one, solitary betta, gallon wise?


1. Heck no! But you could probably do an awesome sorority and community tank. Betta included. 
2. Yes you can divide it, using craft mesh and report binders is the usual way to divide.
3. It depends on who you talk to, some people say 5 gallons while others just say 1. And truthfully there are some fish who just /do not like/ big spaces and are more comfortable in smaller spaces. For me it would probably be 2.5 gallons.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

The minimum is negotiable. Some say 2.5 others say 5 and some say 1. Most agree 1 is the minimum. Some on here have betta's in a 20 alone but I would divide it into two tens. I use plexiglass and aquarium sealant to divide but most on here use plastic crafting material you get at the craft store. I like a sturdier divider that allows little to no water to get to the other side in case one fish gets sick. That way the other doesn't get infected too.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> With my recent fish, I kind of got a little obsessive and went online, looking for other betta eye-candy, which eventually brought me here.
> Now, being here has really enlightened me. I've learned about the distress of bowls an vases, the need of heaters and of overall space.
> My current betta is living in a rather small, generic betta tank. It's not tiny like a bowl, and even though it came with a divider, he's got the whole thing to himself. I almost considered getting another betta to put the divider to use, but further research indicated that bettas do, indeed, need more space.
> 
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Not too sure about the sorority, may be something I'll look into when I've moved out after college. I'd definitely love to have lots of pretty females!
If I got a 3 gal, could I apply the same division idea and allow each inhabitant to have 1.5 gallons to himself? Since 1 gallon is generally acceptable as a minimum.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two divided in a 2.5 so I would say go for it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

you can never really have too much water for a fish, so if you have a 20 gallon and only want one betta; more power to you!

My personal opinion is 5 gallons is perfect for one betta. No more, no less. It's just easier for me to have a set number. I know they are also perfectly happy in 3 gallons though....

But if you can afford to keep a 20 gallon, thats great! That means less water changes for you!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

IMO, I wouodnt do it, the amount of wate r changes needed would be much too stressful long term for the fish, ideally x2 100% and x2 50% water changes weekly, a filter will not make a difference


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> Not too sure about the sorority, may be something I'll look into when I've moved out after college. I'd definitely love to have lots of pretty females!
> If I got a 3 gal, could I apply the same division idea and allow each inhabitant to have 1.5 gallons to himself? Since 1 gallon is generally acceptable as a minimum.


Yeah that would be fine . Just make sure you do enough water changes


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i've done a 20g community with one male, and a 20g sorority. Both worked out pretty good. The only time it didn't work well was when i had a single female in it when it was a community. She preferred smaller spaces.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Depending on the length of the 20 gal, you could divide it 4 ways and have 4 males! If it is a standard 20 gal (24"), I would divide 2 ways. Here is a great guide for how to divide tanks. I used it for my tanks (the mesh dividers). Tank Dividers @ petfish.net 

About the min size for a pet betta (breeder are different), I say 1 gal for an experienced keeper and 5 gallons for the beginner keepers. I think the smallest tank that most people would divide is a 5 gallon, but that seems a bit small to me (could just be because I have 2 10 gal divided tanks). 

Also welcome to the forum!! It seems like betta are already becoming addicting for you!! :-D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I once had a betta in a 15 gallon with some cory cats and he loved it  Just remember, the larger the tank is the more stable it will be, so a 20 gallon would probably require very little maintenance if used to house only one betta when compared to a 1 gallon that will need maintenance several times each week. Plus you can cycle it which means it'll be easier if you decide to go on vacation and don't have anyone to do water changes. Dividing it is also an option, and like others have said, it really depends on the dimensions of the tank how many ways you can divide it (more for a longer tank and less for a taller tank with a shorter width).

The minimum tank size I would recommend is a 2.5 gallon, but I personally prefer a 5 gallon tank. Good luck...post some pics if/when you set it up


----------

